# Anybody have superfan for free yet??



## scottrleo1 (Oct 5, 2006)

I see they are offering superfan with new Sunday Ticket subscribers. Has anybody called to see if they will honor the deal for us?


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

No, but I called to cancel for this year, and expected them to dangle free Superfan to get me to stay. It wouldn't have mattered, but no such luck. I've had DirecTV since 2002 as well as NFLST since 2002.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

scottrleo1 said:


> I see they are offering superfan with new Sunday Ticket subscribers. Has anybody called to see if they will honor the deal for us?


I got Superfan for free this year. I had to speak to retention twice. I threatened to cancel NFLST. That is 3 years in a row of Superfan for free. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=339391


----------



## 5 ACES (May 23, 2004)

They sent me an e-mail saying that I could get the superfan free. I called them to take the offer and the lady said it was only for new subscribers. They apologized and knocked off $20 a month for six months, for sending me the e-mail by mistake. She said the e-mails for the superfan offer were only supposed to be sent to new Sunday Ticket subscribers and not previous subscribers. If you were sent the e-mail and already subscribe to the Sunday Ticket in years past, tell them and they may give you the same offer.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I canceled the NFLST and wasn't offered superfan for free. It's interesting because I specifically said I wasn't paying the $100 for superfan. Maybe they realize that the package is way overpriced. I hope enough other people cancel out that they will reprice it. 

I always figured that $200 was my cutting off point. Last year I had to cancel the package and pay $229 to get the superfan. I'm now free of Direct commitments and decided I can live without the expensive NFLST. I'm switching to the espn college package.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

So do any of the DVR's support the interactive features yet this year? If not then again not one setup can use "all" of Superfan's features.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

They were supposed to auto-renew ST for me but they didn't so I called to remind them and asked for free superfan and they said OK. I guess it is just CSR roulette just as it has always been. I would keep trying if I were you. The new HD DVR has the interactive features.


----------



## Rixx (Aug 8, 2005)

Got it free today, along with...


2 HR 20's
6 months free HBO
Free Installation
Free Shipping
New Antenna
10 off bill for 6 months.

new 2 yr service agreement.

Keep my one purchased HR 10-250, trade the leased one in.

Gotta love it.

Rixx


----------



## sandpj (Feb 10, 2004)

Told them I would be willing to get SuperFan if they gave me HD (normally $120) for free. So now I get to watch TNT NASCAR and ESPN football on HD, so that seemed like a fair deal to me.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

As I mentioned, I canceled the service because it was too expensive. I went on to the NFL.com site to let them know (as well as D*) that I was not re-upping for it this year. I discovered the site is run by CBS sports and they have no web facility for sending them an email. In fact, I got an email from CBS sports giving me the street address of the NFL.

What organization do you know of today that's on the internet who doesn't have a way for you to send them an email? Very few I would guess, especially a big organization like the NFL. That to me is just pure arrogance. They don't give a rat's a.. what any of us think and make it damn hard for us to let them know.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

Markman07 said:


> So do any of the DVR's support the interactive features yet this year? If not then again not one setup can use "all" of Superfan's features.


On a slightly related note, will I be able to get all the Superfan features on my HR10-250?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

You will get HD on the HR10-250. The interactive features are on the new box.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

RS4 said:


> You will get HD on the HR10-250. The interactive features are on the new box.


I was just checking the DirecTV website and it appears the following features require the D10 (or later model) receiver:

Player Tracker
Enhanced Games
Game Mix (full functionality requires D10)

I wasn't clear whether Highlights on Demand also requires the D10 unit. Can someome confirm? Thanks!


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

Got if for free a few weeks ago, just by asking. I mentioned being a DirecTV customer for over 10 years. That may have had some influence.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm canceling the whole Sunday Ticket package.

I was teetering and I just saw on line that the package is now $225, without Superfan. That's upsurd. I only watch 1 extra team anyway, and I can get their games with an antenna, so I'm just doing that from now on.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

Add another one to the canceling list. I've had NFLST for 7 years now, and $250 is just way over the line. Ridiculous.

Actually, not to mention the stupid blackout rules they added a couple years ago. Really ticks me off.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

stiffi said:


> I'm canceling the whole Sunday Ticket package.
> 
> I was teetering and I just saw on line that the package is now $225, without Superfan. That's upsurd. I only watch 1 extra team anyway, and I can get their games with an antenna, so I'm just doing that from now on.


<absurd>

$225 divided by 17 weeks = $13.24 per week, assuming you can get out of paying for SF. I've had ST since '96 and I'm not at all happy that they've raised the price every year. However, $13.24 per week is still reasonable and not a deal-breaker for me...yet.

Also, aren't we getting almost every game in HD this year?


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

gq91355 said:


> <absurd>
> 
> $225 divided by 17 weeks = $13.24 per week, assuming you can get out of paying for SF. I've had ST since '96 and I'm not at all happy that they've raised the price every year. However, $13.24 per week is still reasonable and not a deal-breaker for me...yet.
> 
> Also, aren't we getting almost every game in HD this year?


<absurd> I knew that looked wrong!

Anyway, I can't justify the whole price. Saying it's $13.24 a week is like Sally Struthers telling me I can feed a child for the price of a cup of coffee a day. It may be true, but it doesn't make me want to spend the money any more.

Much like the rest of their programming, the constant raising of prices is quickly driving me away from DTV. As soon as FIOS is installed (within 6 months) I'm gone.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

gq91355 said:


> <absurd>
> 
> $225 divided by 17 weeks = $13.24 per week, assuming you can get out of paying for SF. I've had ST since '96 and I'm not at all happy that they've raised the price every year. However, $13.24 per week is still reasonable and not a deal-breaker for me...yet.
> 
> Also, aren't we getting almost every game in HD this year?


Figuring out a 'weekly price' doesn't help me either. I follow one team, so that knocks off any game that isn't Sunday at noon or 3. Plus, those new blackout rules where if it's local, it's off cuts off a few too.
And to top that off, I'm too far away to get HD locals via antenna, so if it is blacked out, I only get the crappy SD locals.

I miss the $149 a season price.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Figuring out a 'weekly price' doesn't help me either. I follow one team, so that knocks off any game that isn't Sunday at noon or 3. Plus, those new blackout rules where if it's local, it's off cuts off a few too.
> And to top that off, I'm too far away to get HD locals via antenna, so if it is blacked out, I only get the crappy SD locals.
> 
> I miss the $149 a season price.


I actually am only getting Antenna locals in Analog  That's enough for me to dump the Sunday Ticket, if it saves me $225.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Considering the price of going to a game live runs anywhere from 55.00 and up per week, those that want to see there team play weekly but cannot go to the game live, 14 bucks a week is not to bad. I wish they would come up with a team only plan for less. I really do not watch many of the other games, I just watch my Rams and that is about it


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that some people are getting it for free...I will call and ask for it...


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Add another one to the canceling list. I've had NFLST for 7 years now, and $250 is just way over the line. Ridiculous.
> 
> Actually, not to mention the stupid blackout rules they added a couple years ago. Really ticks me off.


Is DTV no longer doing the lock in price? I remember several years ago if you signed up for ST for whatever it was, say $149, then every year it automatically renewed for that same price. Are they no longer doing this anymore? This will be my 3rd year with ST, and I paid $209 my first year, and have since.


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

i quit sunday ticket a few years ago...

1. 9 early games and 3 late...horrible (not directv's fault, but a factor in me paying)
2. every year a price hike
3. i have east/west feeds + local so i get enuff games
4. i'm not team dedicated per se, more fantasy football dedicated...


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

So what is the lowest anyone is paying for Sunday Ticket now just out of curiosity?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

thedeak08 said:


> Is DTV no longer doing the lock in price? I remember several years ago if you signed up for ST for whatever it was, say $149, then every year it automatically renewed for that same price. Are they no longer doing this anymore? This will be my 3rd year with ST, and I paid $209 my first year, and have since.


$229 this year for renewing.


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

So everyone that had a locked in rate before is paying $229 now huh? I'm guesssing this is due to the huge amount of money they spent to keep Sunday Ticket. This is ridiculous!! So $229 for ST and another $99 for Superfan, what a crock of ****!!


----------



## vaporware (Mar 5, 2002)

I got a $100 credit to offset the superfan price. Basically I said, I want the HD games, my receivers can't do interactive features, and mpeg4 is not available in my area yet. So I asked them to work with me on giving me the credit for superfan or I'd cancel NFL ST, they gave me the credit.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's an idea. Stop caring about sports and you can save money. It is really just a waste of time. I bet if you stop watching sports for like a year you will not give a crap anymore.

I stopped in 1987 and I couldn't give a crap about any of it.

You can have a lot of fun reading books and listening to podcasts.


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

I have called after the 2005 and 2006 seasons and canceled DT, or so I thought. Each year it shows back up and I always just let it ride.

I only get it for one team, Pittsburgh, and I'll get 7 of those games on locally or via national games. WTF, it's only money I guess.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Arcady said:


> Here's an idea. Stop caring about sports and you can save money. It is really just a waste of time. I bet if you stop watching sports for like a year you will not give a crap anymore.
> 
> I stopped in 1987 and I couldn't give a crap about any of it.
> 
> You can have a lot of fun reading books and listening to podcasts.


why not do both? should people stop caring about golf or skiing or other "expensive" fun things as well?

I bet you would save a ton of money if you stop dating as well...


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Spoken like a member of the "nation".


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Here's an idea. Stop caring about sports and you can save money. It is really just a waste of time. I bet if you stop watching sports for like a year you will not give a crap anymore.
> 
> I stopped in 1987 and I couldn't give a crap about any of it.
> 
> You can have a lot of fun reading books and listening to podcasts.


What's the zip code for Walden Pond?


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I hope enough other folks cancel out to let them know they've hit the upper limit of the price range.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I noticed that my 1st installment for ST hit my statement this month, but didn't say anything about Superfan.

I called and told them I wanted to make sure I could watch games in HD, but I wasn't going to pay for it since I have had ST for a number of years and have never had to pay before. 

The regular rep wouldn't budge, so I asked for retention. 

retention said there was nothing he could do either, so I told him if there was really nothing he could do to go ahead and cancel ST for me. It wasn't worth it without HD and I wasn't going to shell out another $100 for something that was always free before. I wasn't bluffing either...I meant it. 

All of the sudden I was one of their top customers and they wanted me to be happy, so they waived it. 

I said it last year and I'll say it again. The year they won't budge is the year I cancel ST


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

RS4 said:


> I hope enough other folks cancel out to let them know they've hit the upper limit of the price range.


I did when I cancelled last year. Of course, for me it's too expensive because I was only subscribing for the Bengals games that weren't shown in the Columbus market. These days there aren't that many. But it's still ridiculous that they want to charge for HD games that should be part of the package. If you subscribe to the HD package you should get the HD games with your ST subscription.


----------



## aVOLanche (Jul 20, 2004)

Basically,the NFL ST has gone up 10%+ every year......and is continuing to do so..........I'm cancelling it completely.Direct can find some other sucker to fleece.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I just called and TRIED to cancel, and the woman says "I'll transfer you" and hangs up on me!

That ticks me off even more!


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

aVOLanche said:


> Basically,the NFL ST has gone up 10%+ every year......and is continuing to do so..........I'm cancelling it completely.Direct can find some other sucker to fleece.


We're only suckers if we keep it and can not afford it. I am no sucker. It's still cheaper then 2 tickets to one game.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

OhioUmpire said:


> We're only suckers if we keep it and can not afford it. I am no sucker. It's still cheaper then 2 tickets to one game.


I suppose it depends on where you sit. For me it's closer to four tickets. But I don't figure it that way since watching on TV is not the same as being there. I compare the cost to a meal for two at a sports bar showing the game. How many games can we see at the bar vs the cost of ST. About 5 right now.

If your team is nowhere nearby and you really want to see every game it's probably still worthwhile.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I cancelled ST 3 years ago and haven't looked back.

I have spent the money going to a game live each of the past 3 years.

I tivo whatever my local station broadcasts.

My turning point was blacking out games in LA because the SD Chargers were at home. DTV claimed the NFL required them to do so and the NFL blamed CBS and CBS blamed DirecTv. I said , screw all of you an cancelled my ST Sub!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aVOLanche said:


> No........you're a sucker if you allow yourself to be shafted repeatedly by a corrupt company.
> I have met my point of resistance.D* is obviously tring to see if we will continue to pay the ever increasing fees to watch the NFL.$109.....$129......$179........$209+50.......$229+100.Having to call the '800" number and beg for free Superfan to get HD....nonsense!What will it be in 2 or 3 more years?


what if I think the product is undervalued? does that make me a sucker?

just because someone does not agree with you does not make their point of you any less relevant than yours...

I can afford it. I think it's a good product. I enjoy picking which games I want to watch for myself. I like them better in HD. I'm willing to pay. Why is that a problem for you?


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

Anubys said:


> what if I think the product is undervalued? does that make me a sucker?
> 
> just because someone does not agree with you does not make their point of you any less relevant than yours...
> 
> I can afford it. I think it's a good product. I enjoy picking which games I want to watch for myself. I like them better in HD. I'm willing to pay. Why is that a problem for you?


I agree 100%. I took the liberty to call and try to get SuperFan for free just for the heck of it. I was able to get a $50 credit. Not that I would have canceled it anyway, but it will pay for the pizza and beer the first game.

The only thing I would disagree with is the fact that not all games are available in HD.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

OhioUmpire said:


> The only thing I would disagree with is the fact that not all games are available in HD.


That is not up to DirecTV though. It is up to the stations. Last year, Fox was doing up to 6 games a week in HD which meant most weeks all of the NFC games were in HD.

CBS was only at 3 per week last year. I am not sure if they are uping it this year or not. Anyone?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

AstroDad said:


> That is not up to DirecTV though. It is up to the stations. Last year, Fox was doing up to 6 games a week in HD which meant most weeks all of the NFC games were in HD.
> 
> CBS was only at 3 per week last year. I am not sure if they are uping it this year or not. Anyone?


yes, they are going to do more games in HD...I think pretty much all the games will be in HD this year...


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Anubys said:


> yes, they are going to do more games in HD...I think pretty much all the games will be in HD this year...


Wikipedia seems to back you up on this. Sweet!



wikipedia said:


> HDTV coverage
> 
> Beginning with the 2007 season, CBS will air five or six of Sunday's games in high-definition.[2] All games broadcast during Weeks 1, 5, 6, 9, 12 and 15 will be broadcast in high-definition.
> 
> ...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Well that was easy and asked if i was eligible for free Super Fan, she said yes you have it for free. Almost too easy, I better check my next statement.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

After looking at the forum, I decided I better check my bill. I discovered that it was still on my bill. The lady told me she would have to transfer the call when I told her I was canceling. They promptly hung up on me. Finally, after 2 more calls, the guy told me he could give the HD for less. I told him my price point was $200, so he agreed to cancel it.


----------



## lionsandwings (Jul 8, 2007)

In the process of moving and called t "cancel" 

The CSR said he would check to see what NFL Ticket retention offers are available, came back with free superfan for current subscribers.


----------



## aVOLanche (Jul 20, 2004)

OhioUmpire said:


> We're only suckers if we keep it and can not afford it. I am no sucker. It's still cheaper then 2 tickets to one game.


 Oh,I "get it"!If you have lots of money("can afford it"), you cannot be a sucker.Must be nice.That is a novel concept.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aVOLanche said:


> Oh,I "get it"!If you have lots of money("can afford it"), you cannot be a sucker.Must be nice.That is a novel concept.


actually, it's basic economic principles that they teach in any community college...


----------



## aVOLanche (Jul 20, 2004)

Anubys said:


> actually, it's basic economic principles that they teach in any community college...


 Whatever.................I can see you have a need to have the final word.Have at it.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

aVOLanche said:


> Whatever.................I can see you have a need to have the final word.Have at it.


This post cracks me up


----------



## hoopsrgreat (Jan 2, 2005)

this is life. When I first got married at age 18 my wife and I didnt make a ton of money. We did ok, but we had to be smart about what we spend. 19 years later and a lot more money per year allows us to do things and spend in ways we couldnt before. 

I am going ot call to get SF for free, but 229 a year for NFL ticket, while it sucks, is no more than me giving two days of private swoftball lessons. Each of us is in a different position financially. Doesnt make anyone right or wrong or a sucker. Just means what is too expensive for one, is not a big deal for another. Why turn this forum into some insult place like most forums. This has always been one of the best, most civil forums I have ever been to. Lets keep it that way.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

hoopsrgreat said:


> this is life. When I first got married at age 18 my wife and I didnt make a ton of money. We did ok, but we had to be smart about what we spend. 19 years later and a lot more money per year allows us to do things and spend in ways we couldnt before.
> 
> I am going ot call to get SF for free, but 229 a year for NFL ticket, while it sucks, is no more than me giving two days of private swoftball lessons. Each of us is in a different position financially. Doesnt make anyone right or wrong or a sucker. Just means what is too expensive for one, is not a big deal for another. Why turn this forum into some insult place like most forums. This has always been one of the best, most civil forums I have ever been to. Lets keep it that way.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

I got the Super Fan for free when I upgraded to the HR20, they wouldn't budge on the regular ST. Of course they may offer the Super fan for free to HD subscribers and just told me I was getting a good deal to make me feel good.


----------



## scottrleo1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ivan1670 said:


> I got the Super Fan for free when I upgraded to the HR20, they wouldn't budge on the regular ST. Of course they may offer the Super fan for free to HD subscribers and just told me I was getting a good deal to make me feel good.


Freakin @ss hats. I just did the same thing before I read your message. They wouldn't offer me that when I moved to the HR20. I did get them to give me the HD for free for a year which =120. But I would have rather had it off the top. What did you say to them?


----------



## Ivan1670 (Mar 3, 2004)

I just asked, I told them that since I was already paying the HD monthly fee as well the regular fee for ST I shouldn't have to pay for Super fan. I have been with Directv since it's beginings and have always had ST.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

well, I called yesterday and asked for the SF for free...after moving up the chain twice, I finally got someone who offered me a choice:

1. SF for free
2. Pay for SF and get $10 off for the next 12 months.

Since I'm not going anywhere (and I'm good at math  )...I took option 2 !


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Question: Even with ST and SF, if I don't have the HD package will I be able to see the weekly ESPN game in HD? If so, how. BTW, DT kindly extended me the SF offer for free when I called and asked. I told them I was concerned with the price. I'm a long time subscriber with about 4-5 years of ST history.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

itzme said:


> Question: Even with ST and SF, if I don't have the HD package will I be able to see the weekly ESPN game in HD?


I'm afraid not...


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh man, thats aweful. So if you really want to see ALL the games broadcast in HD is isn't enough to get ST ($229 'discounted renewal') + SF ($99) you also need the HD tier for ANOTHER $10 per month?! That just seems wrong! There is NO other reason I want the HD tier, I get all my locals in HD off the air and I have no interest in the other HD junk DT offers. So it looks like the I'm gonna need to give back about $60 of the $99 they just gave me with the free ST.

Last year I had the HD Tier free as part of a promotion, but I sort of remember something about that ESPN game showing up in the 90s channels. Am I remembering correctly? If so, I wonder if they'll do that again.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

that was the NFL network game...since the NFL network (channel 212) is not in HD, they showed those games on channel 95 in HD...


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why is anyone paying for Superfan? I don't get it. If you ask for it for free they will give it to you. Instead some just prefer to come to a forum and complain about the price.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I think they are giving it away free now because a lot of people were threatening to cancel the whole NFLST. When I called earlier to inquire about the package there was no free SF even though I talked with retention. That was a few weeks before I saw others discussing it here. 

Then, after I checked my bill to see if it had been removed, I found it hadn't so I called and had them remove it. Only then did they offer it to me for free if I wouldn't cancel NFLST. I went ahead and canceled because I had decided $200 was my price point.


----------



## scottrleo1 (Oct 5, 2006)

joed32 said:



> Why is anyone paying for Superfan? I don't get it. If you ask for it for free they will give it to you. Instead some just prefer to come to a forum and complain about the price.


No they aren't..I just asked.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

scottrleo, try again. When you're prompted by the voice system for your issue say, "Cancel Sunday Ticket." Some believe the word 'cancel' will get you to a retention CSR. If you have a good history with DTV, and ask nicely, say that money is an issue with you, etc... they'll give you SuperFan for free.

Back to my ESPN-HD Monday night question, is there still a way to activate the HD package just once a week, and pay less than the $10/month?


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

itzme said:


> scottrleo, try again. When you're prompted by the voice system for your issue say, "Cancel Sunday Ticket." Some believe the word 'cancel' will get you to a retention CSR. If you have a good history with DTV, and ask nicely, say that money is an issue with you, etc... they'll give you SuperFan for free.
> 
> Back to my ESPN-HD Monday night question, is there still a way to activate the HD package just once a week, and pay less than the $10/month?


No. You have to activate a package for at least 30days.


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

94SupraTT said:


> No. You have to activate a package for at least 30days.


That's correct. Although it wasn't always that way. I used to add HD on Sunday nights and cancel on Mondays and get charged like .40 every time.

I guess I am one of the ones that ruined it for everyone else.


----------



## scottrleo1 (Oct 5, 2006)

itzme said:


> scottrleo, try again. When you're prompted by the voice system for your issue say, "Cancel Sunday Ticket." Some believe the word 'cancel' will get you to a retention CSR. If you have a good history with DTV, and ask nicely, say that money is an issue with you, etc... they'll give you SuperFan for free.
> 
> Back to my ESPN-HD Monday night question, is there still a way to activate the HD package just once a week, and pay less than the $10/month?


Worked for me tonight!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good for you! It pays to be persistent.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

One of the nice things about leaving Directv will be not having to threaten to leave all the time.


----------



## scottrleo1 (Oct 5, 2006)

nrc said:


> One of the nice things about leaving Directv will be not having to threaten to leave all the time.


Yeah I agree. I only do this when I feel it's necessary. For the price of Sunday Ticket, and the HD pack, you should get the HD games. You shouldn't have to pay 100 bucks for it. I really hope they do away with this at some point.


----------



## Slice (Apr 22, 2003)

You can have my ST when you pry it from my cold dead fingers!

It sounds like I am in a minority, but I live for ST! I have always been a huge New England fan & I unfortunately live in Texas. As long as ST is exclusive to DTV there is no chance that I am going to change... zero, zip, nada. They have me regardless of what they charge & I am one happy camper come football season. 

When I first heard about ST, I went out and got DTV immediatly, and I have been happy for 12+ years. Now, If I could only get them to switch back to Tivo.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I too love football. I had 3 Tivos so I could record up to 6 games at a time and then as long as I didn't know the scores, watch them during the week. I like the way I can fast forward through the injuries, half time, and all of the commercials. But, I've decided that it's become too expensive. I decided that $200 was my price point, but stayed on and last year tried the HD package. 

Then I put up an antenna and found out how good the games were there, so that meant I was watching fewer of the NFLST games which made my price per game go way up. So, this year I'm just going to try OTA and see what happens. My hope is that D* will stop raising the price, but everyone is so greedy these days that I doubt that will happen. In the mean time I'm considering looking at the college packages.


----------



## doncoolio (Jul 9, 2006)

That is what we did RS4. My wife and I noticed that the majority of the hd games we were watching were OTA or on ESPN/NFLnetwork. So last year I cancelled ST and haven't wanted it back.

I was a 10 year ST subscriber.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Well, I wasn't a ST sub for that long. I think I had it maybe about 6 years. Can you see the games on the NFL network on Tues and Wed if you are not an NFLST or do they black them out?


----------



## doncoolio (Jul 9, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Well, I wasn't a ST sub for that long. I think I had it maybe about 6 years. Can you see the games on the NFL network on Tues and Wed if you are not an NFLST or do they black them out?


Yes, as long as you have the hd package.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

I just called, and the first CSR offered me $10/6 months.

Told her that wasn't good enough since I have been with them since 1999, have Premier, NFL ST, Baseball package, HD package, and purchased two HR10-250's, along with two Standard def Tivo's and have spent way more than enough to get my football games in HD.

Asked for retention.....

He went to check, came back, told me his computer was rebooting and I would have to wait for him to check my account. After 25 minutes on the phone, he came back and said that because of the wait, he will add the Superfan and credit my account $100.

I was all set to cancel ST....$230 is a bit much as it is since I have season tickets to the Falcons and won't be home for a bunch of Sundays......but I do want to see my Eagles play so it would have been hard to give up...but I would have had they not given me SF for free.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

unixadm said:


> I just called, and the first CSR offered me $10/6 months.
> 
> Told her that wasn't good enough since I have been with them since 1999, have Premier, NFL ST, Baseball package, HD package, and purchased two HR10-250's, along with two Standard def Tivo's and have spent way more than enough to get my football games in HD.
> 
> ...


I'll bet you are loving your boy Vick right now huh? That trade with the my Chargers is sure looking like the trade of the century


----------



## dfioc (Sep 24, 2004)

I ended up getting Superfan for free. I sent an email informing them that I didn't want to get charged for (good customer, never been charged in the past, too expensive, etc.). They responded saying someone would call me. Within 8 hours, I got a call from "Customer Express" saying they would be providing Superfan to me for nothing!


----------



## dfioc (Sep 24, 2004)

sdchrgrboy said:


> I'll bet you are loving your boy Vick right now huh? That trade with the my Chargers is sure looking like the trade of the century


Yes, that is shaping up to be one of the all time steals in NFL history. I'm a BIG Bolts fan it's Super Bowl or bust this year!


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I too love football. I had 3 Tivos so I could record up to 6 games at a time and then as long as I didn't know the scores, watch them during the week. I like the way I can fast forward through the injuries, half time, and all of the commercials. But, I've decided that it's become too expensive. I decided that $200 was my price point, but stayed on and last year tried the HD package.
> 
> Then I put up an antenna and found out how good the games were there, so that meant I was watching fewer of the NFLST games which made my price per game go way up. So, this year I'm just going to try OTA and see what happens. My hope is that D* will stop raising the price, but everyone is so greedy these days that I doubt that will happen. In the mean time I'm considering looking at the college packages.


How could you possibly not know the scores by the time you wanted to watch the games a few days later? I have a hard enough time trying not to see the scores when I am using the 30 minute buffer to try to watch 4 games on a Sunday.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Well, I never look at the scores that are on and I never watch the game live. That means I 30-sec skip through the 'back to the studio' times. It takes some training to not see them.
I only care about football, so I don't watch the sports shows at all.

I still have a couple of bowl games to watch from last season.


----------



## tivoreno (Apr 18, 2001)

Free SuperFan just for sayin' I aint payin'


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Now if I can just find a way to get the HD package for free, too, so I can watch the ESPN games in HD. Then I would feel like all this money for ST was closer to being fair.


----------



## smith13 (Apr 29, 2004)

Called and yelled about how much I have been paying for everything and they gave me superfan for free.


----------



## mattbooty (Dec 28, 2002)

Just got off the phone with DirecTV. I called and used "Cancel Sunday Ticket" in the automated system. Told the lady very nicely that I realized the price went up AND I would have to spend 100 for the games in HD and it was just too much to pay for it, she came right back with "What if we just give you the HD games for free?" Done and Done.

Thanks for the suggestions here guys, I probably would have ended up paying full price for it otherwise!


----------



## mdh333 (Dec 9, 2002)

I called and cancelled ST the other day, and the offered Superfan for free.

Also....just curious...if you have an HDTV and HDTivo, you're enough of a sports fan to buy Sunday Ticket, why wouldn't you just pay the $10/month to have the HD package?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

mdh333 said:


> Also....just curious...if you have an HDTV and HDTivo, you're enough of a sports fan to buy Sunday Ticket, why wouldn't you just pay the $10/month to have the HD package?


Do you mean the regular HD package or the Superfan package? Having the regular HD package does NOT get you your Sunday Ticket Games in HD. You have to have Superfan.


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

```
Also....just curious...if you have an HDTV and HDTivo, you're enough of a sports fan to buy Sunday Ticket, why wouldn't you just pay the $10/month to have the HD package?
```
Its the ultimate in nickel and diming someone. We pay $229-$329 in an effort to get all the games in HD, then you find out that a couple of those games will be on NFLN or ESPN, and for THOSE, you gotta pay yet another $50! My OTA HD has suited me just fine, its free, and I even get it during storms and heavy clouds. The idea of payin $10/month for 5 months for the HD Package on top of everything else is total nickel and diming.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 23, 2004)

thedeak08 said:


> So what is the lowest anyone is paying for Sunday Ticket now just out of curiosity?


I called just 2 days ago to ask for some relief. Not that I needed it, but ran the story anyway. I currently have ST, MLB, and the NBA packages. Plus the Premium tier sub. They looked at my account, retention people that is, put me on hold, came back and offered me 80.00 off the ST price, free HD programming credit (9.99) for a year, 10.00 off premium package for a year, and a HR20 free upgrade. Originally called to ask about the SF before I went into my story and they said I will always get it for free since I have been a customer from day 1. I have never paid for SF and don't intend to. Next year I will ask for the MLB SF also.


----------



## jnelaine (Dec 31, 2001)

How can I tell if I'm going to be charged for SuperFan? On my last bill they charged the first (of five) $45.80 installments for the ST but didn't charge anything for SuperFan. There is a $0 item which says "NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan Renewal Notice: No Payment Due" on the bill. Does that mean that I'm getting it for free, or have they just not started charging anyone yet?

I had SuperFan last year, but I called to complain when they tried to charge me $99 for it and got it for free. I haven't made any calls (yet) this year because I'm waiting to see if they are going to charge me for it or not.


----------



## gq91355 (Apr 21, 2003)

jnelaine said:


> How can I tell if I'm going to be charged for SuperFan? On my last bill they charged the first (of five) $45.80 installments for the ST but didn't charge anything for SuperFan. There is a $0 item which says "NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan Renewal Notice: No Payment Due" on the bill. Does that mean that I'm getting it for free, or have they just not started charging anyone yet?
> 
> I had SuperFan last year, but I called to complain when they tried to charge me $99 for it and got it for free. I haven't made any calls (yet) this year because I'm waiting to see if they are going to charge me for it or not.


NFL ST since '96

Very interesting. I'm in the exact same situation as you. I've been waiting for SF to show up on my bill so I can make my annual call. I really hate to have to make these calls, but the Cust Retent Dept has done the right thing for me every year since SF came out. Now, I'm wondering if they somehow have taken SF off my account. Or, since it's 3 installments, maybe it will show up with the final 3 installments of ST.

Is the SF line item charge actually showing up on anyone's DirecTV bill yet? My last statement date is Aug 2, with only ST installment #2 being charged.


----------



## DubC (Jul 15, 2005)

When I called about the Super Fan price the CSR informed me that I was not being charged for it. It was already in their system before I called.


----------



## alant40 (Oct 23, 2004)

gq91355 said:


> NFL ST since '96
> 
> Is the SF line item charge actually showing up on anyone's DirecTV bill yet? My last statement date is Aug 2, with only ST installment #2 being charged.


That was the reason I called for, SF wasn't on the bill . They informed me it was already in the system and I'd be getting it for free as always...


----------



## itzme (Dec 7, 2004)

Well I'm gonna call back in a few weeks and ask for the HD Access for 6 months. It couldn't hurt to ask. That way I'd truly have all the games that were in HD. Again, I really don't care to have all the other channels they offer in HD. My OTA tuner gives me all the networks.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

I got the mailer about subscribing to Superfan the other day, which prompted a call to CS. I complained last year and was given it for free. I'm an eight-year subscriber, take Sunday Ticket, Center Ice, Sports Pack, HD package, Tivo lifetime and four tuners. 

First level customer service refused to budge so I asked to speak to retention. He promptly coughed up Superfan for free, but said it would require a one-year commitment. Since I have five-months left to run, it's really a seven-month extension. I asked for anything additional he could do for me, but he wouldn't budge. 

I took it. That way I'll be in position to cancel before next NFL season if I feel like it. I still haven't done the H20 upgrade and won't until either my HR10 dies or they're shutting down MPEG-2.


----------



## sean_mba (Apr 26, 2005)

I just got my Super Fan fee reversed. I told the CSR that I received an email saying that I would renew for free (which I didn't), and after a few minutes, he had it reversed.


----------

